# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Danh sách đen >  Cảnh Giác Nhà Hàng Sao Biển Nhé Pà Con

## thaudemquan

Tôi vừa đi ăn nhà hàng sao biển 16A Cao Thắng nối dài treo đầu dê ghê thật, nguyên nhà hàng thì toàn là rác không mà chụp hình đẹp lung linh, kêu 6 con hàu đút lò đợi khoảng 2 tiếng kêu tính tiền xong mới đem ra trong khi đó khách vắng kinh khủng. Bấm bụng ăn con hàu nhỏ bằng con ngao rồi về, lần sau bye bye sao biển nhé thật hãi hùng.

----------

